# Kato Double Crossover



## Thorsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

I just purchased the crossover now what do I need to make it work on a double loop?? How many switches do I need to buy? Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Hard to tell just like this.Could you post even a rough drawing of what you want to do?You may have very specific needs.


----------



## Thorsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

The crossover has a red & black wire with a plug I would like to know what I need to plug it into? I want to run two loops and be able to cross from outer track to inner track and back out.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

One Kato switch that the plug from the crossover will fit into. The switch will switch it from crossover to not crossing over.


----------

